# Captain for Hire Offshore Fishing



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I am an experienced offshore fishing guide/Captain with thousands of hours running big boats either for pleasure or for sport. I have my own boat but I am for hire. Rates start at 350$ all day offshore adventures or just cruising around for great socializing with family and friends I run boats starting around 25ft and go up 65ft, so if you own a boat and are in search of a good reliable experienced Captain look no further. I started fishing offshore with my father who is also a Captain at a young age and feel in love with it and haven't looked back whether you are looking to catch wahoo, tuna, snapper, grouper, Mahi. whatever it is that you are wanting to target I will give you the best chance possible to put you on those fish and have fun building memories that will last a life time. Please call me or text me at 832 287 0802. I also book trips on my boat as well thanks and tight lines everyone


----------

